

Ask HN: How much of cellular network traffic is indeed wireless? - doron

In the ongoing discussion about the Verizon and Google agreement, I am wondering how many network hops on avg(if that would be the right term on cellular network) does it take until network traffic is handled on the wireless provider physical fiber network. and how does the agreement deal with this issue?
======
wmf
I don't think this question is relevant. If the last hop is wireless, the
_entire_ network is classified as "wireless" and exempted from regulation.

